# ZoneAlarm und NetBios



## Michaylo (14. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe mir heute ZoneAlarm installiert und bekomme ständig folgende Meldung: The firewall has blocked Internet access to your computer (NetBios Name) from ..IP..
Was soll ich tun? Wann ich das irgendwie abschalten?

MfG
Michaylo


----------



## Christoph (14. Oktober 2002)

Mir sagt die Fehlermeldung sagt mir nur das die Firewall einen "Angreifer" aus dem Inet abgeblockt hat. 

Schau mal in den Optionen ob man da was einstellen kann 

Mehr kann ich auch nicht sagen.

btw.
Kommst du noch ins Internet?


----------



## Michaylo (14. Oktober 2002)

Ja, ich bekomme diese Meldung wenn ich online bin.


----------

